# ATM Colony works AGAIN! (instant cycle) My experience with it.



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys just set my new 55g planted freshwater community! Last thursday I added about 20 plants and also added 2 cichlid stones from my established 29g. I dumped some ATM Colony in, a little more than the recommended amount and added about 20 fish 2 hours later. The highest ammonia got was .25 and was gone by fri night. Nitrite never registered. By monday I had 5.0 nitrate. I have tested everyday and still today 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 5 nitrate. I highly recommend it and I know a lot of people say bottled beneficial bacteria doesn't work but this has worked excellent twice for me! They also have GREAT customer service, they will answer any question you have and fast! Just thought I'd share my experience.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

there are several reasons that bottled bacteria (nitrafiers) has gotten a bad name. 

1-back in the day they used the wrong type of bacteria (they used to use the same bacteria that would be found in a sewage treatment plant, which was a high ammonia, high nitrite environment), its has recently been discovered that although the bacteria in an aquarium and sewage treatment plant do the same job they do not survive in the same environment.

2-shipping is a problem with the bottled bacteria if the bacteria get to cold they will die.

3-they will not live forever without a food source so you have to get them pretty quick after they are bottled.

also there are differant types of bottled bacteria meant for differant uses. The is the nitrafiers and there is the bacteria for removing the build op of waste from the bottom of you tank (sa.e thing you put in a pond so remove sludge). The nitrafiers usually only need to be added once, a d the sludge remover has to be added every once in awhile because it dies off after its food source has run out.


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info on that. I have always heard bad reviews about instand cyclers but I always watched Tanked on animal planet and watched them pour the Colony right into the tank before adding fish so I figure it had to work if their clients are spending tens of thousands on custom builds, they wouldn't use something that may or may not work. They have a Saltwater and Freshwater Colony. When I emailed them they did say it can survive up to 2 weeks without food but some would die off if it had no source of food. So I added all at first and its been great so far!


----------

